# Advice for fly tying redfish flies



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I am just getting into fly fishing and got a kit from bass pro shop not too long ago for fly tying bass flies. My kit came with a vice, few other things, and a video on how to tie them. I really enjoyed that and would like to try to tie some flies for redfish and specks, but don't really know what all are the basic supplies I need to invest in. If any of yall want to help me out, I was basically just wondering what all kinds of material I should get to be able to learn some basic patterns. It all is just kind of overwheelming at first, so any help is appreciated. also what are the basic easy flies you suggest me learning to tie? you dont have to give me a step by step on them, but just some names so I can look up how to tie them would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Clouser!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

My personal favorite was a red bucktail streamer with gold tinsel and the larger weighted eyes. I will however let you know by experience I went to a heavier long shank hook and used extra glue/cement so that it would last longer for red fish they had a tendency to be alittle hard on them. For trout a lighter hook and I had the most luck with a white and chartruse streamer with silver tensel. There are a lot more flies that are really fancy but I wasn't that good at tying them so I used what was easy to tie myself.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Redfish Patterns*

Read on down the thread for some good suggestions. C2


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

Tie a garnet and gold clouser with gold flash. Redfish seem to like anything with gold in it.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Depends on where you are fishing.
Flats, I like a RedFish Toad








For deep stuff, a real heavy clouser usually tied with Steve Ferrar blend, or a Puglisi Peanut Butter on a sinking line.


----------

